# Will the 9.99 package not be available?



## bogo201 (Feb 2, 2006)

Will I have to switch to a bronze, silver or gold? Or is it a option to keep what I have now which is a 811 and continue paying 9.99 for the base HD channels. Also if I decide to cancel HD programming. Will I be required to send in my 811 for a non HD reciever. Or do you think they will just let me keep it. and shut off my HD programming. Wondering this because all I watch usually in HD is my OTA locals.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

you can keep the $9.99 HD package. Are you leasing the 811?


----------



## dojoman (Jan 12, 2006)

rollua1 said:


> you can keep the $9.99 HD package. Are you leasing the 811?


What if upgrading to 622? 9.99 HD pak still ok?


----------



## denness544 (Jan 14, 2006)

dojoman said:


> What if upgrading to 622? 9.99 HD pak still ok?


Yeah, you can keep the 9.99 HD pack if you upgrade to the new receivers. You just won't be able to watch all the newer channels. My rep told me I can keep the $9.99 HD pak and if I do upgrade I won't be able to downgrade.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Feb 2, 2006)

denness544 said:


> Yeah, you can keep the 9.99 HD pack if you upgrade to the new receivers. You just won't be able to watch all the newer channels. My rep told me I can keep the $9.99 HD pak and if I do upgrade I won't be able to downgrade.


If you upgrade it'll be free for first 6 months..if u upgrade to the 622


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Actually, my understanding is that if you upgrade to the ViP MPEG4 receivers you will have to upgrade to the new HD packages. Also, if you own or lease the new ViP receivers and they are active on your account without any HD programming, you have to pay a $6 a month penalty for not having an HD package. Any sub with the existing HD receivers can keep the no longer available HD Pack for $9.99 and the Voom10 for $5 so long as they keep the MPEG2 HD receiver active. Once you drop those packages you will have to upgrade to an MPEG4 receiver to get HD and select a new HD package. 

As for getting the HD package free for 6 months, I am unsure if that will continue sinc the HD packages for the MPEG4 receivers are higher, nor do I know if you would be able to qualify for another 6 months free if you had already gotten the HD channels on a promo for free before. Sounds like more unanswered questions....


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

If you Lease the 622, you have to move up to the metal packages, and remain in those packages for as long as you have the 622. But if you buy it outright ($699 retail) then you can remain in the old packages and get the $9.99 HD pack, or not even get a package and have only the $9.99 HD pack. But the $9.99 HD pack does not currently include the new channels (ESPN2 & UnviersalHD).


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

larrystotler said:


> Actually, my understanding is that if you upgrade to the ViP MPEG4 receivers you will have to upgrade to the new HD packages. Also, if you own or lease the new ViP receivers and they are active on your account without any HD programming, you have to pay a $6 a month penalty for not having an HD package. Any sub with the existing HD receivers can keep the no longer available HD Pack for $9.99 and the Voom10 for $5 so long as they keep the MPEG2 HD receiver active. Once you drop those packages you will have to upgrade to an MPEG4 receiver to get HD and select a new HD package.
> 
> As for getting the HD package free for 6 months, I am unsure if that will continue sinc the HD packages for the MPEG4 receivers are higher, nor do I know if you would be able to qualify for another 6 months free if you had already gotten the HD channels on a promo for free before. Sounds like more unanswered questions....


That's also my understanding, any upgrade in programming or equipment eliminates the 9.99 and 14.99 package. Effective 2-1-06 anyone who wants HD from dish has only available the 'metal' packages. One of the worst things at a restaurant is a long confusing menu (unless your at a Cheesecake Factory where the portions are just about right for me)


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Current customers can continue to receive their current HD Pak, whatever it may be. Current customers can upgrade though Dish'n it up to lease a 411,211, or 622 and keep their current HD Pak, whatever it may be. However there is a new fee called the HD Enabling fee. This means that if you have a 411,211, or 622 and do not subscribe to at least the Bronze Pak then you must pay $6/mth to receive OTA. Current customer will be "Grandfathered" with their current programming however should they change their HD Pak they can not go back to it.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Will this new HD pack for $20 hurt Dish in marketing compared with Directv? Directv is lowering their package $1 to $9.99 and they won't be having the VOOM channels, yet basically Dish is making all customers take them as part of this new $20 HD package whether they want them or not.

I think most customers were interested in getting Universal HD and ESPN2 as well as distant HD ABC, CBS, NBC, and Fox more than anything.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

kingloop you're wrong. Read the DHA and Dishin it up agreement. It requires leased HD boxes to have a minimum of HD Bronze


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

Link said:


> Will this new HD pack for $20 hurt Dish in marketing compared with Directv? Directv is lowering their package $1 to $9.99 and they won't be having the VOOM channels, yet basically Dish is making all customers take them as part of this new $20 HD package whether they want them or not.
> 
> I think most customers were interested in getting Universal HD and ESPN2 as well as distant HD ABC, CBS, NBC, and Fox more than anything.


Good point. I think most people would trade all 21 vooms channels just to get the 4 networks in hd.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

You expressed my sentiments exactly. I don't want Voom; Universal HD, distant NY and LA, ............. and National Geographic HD is on my wish list. 

Also still awaiting SD channels Logo and Current. Dish's speed on adding new channels is becoming very annoying...reminds me of my experiences with cable; not good.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

BFG said:


> kingloop you're wrong. Read the DHA and Dishin it up agreement. It requires leased HD boxes to have a minimum of HD Bronze


We just upgraded a guy yesterday and he had his old pak at first, it took a 2nd call to get it changed to HD GOLD.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

levibluewa said:


> Also still awaiting SD channels Logo and Current. Dish's speed on adding new channels is becoming very annoying...reminds me of my experiences with cable; not good.


you say that like it's a requirement for them to carry those channels. They aren't exactly mainstream channels, and it might simply not be cost effective to carry them at this time. and where would you put them? do they want to be in the at60 pack and dish would not want to put them there for the price being asked? are there other concerns similar to the ones which lead to the Family tier? My point in asking is simply to say there is likely a lot more to getting new channels than a couple subs wanting it. heck, how long did it take Dish and Oxygen to come to terms? it took a fight with Lifetime, hmm interesting how that has turned out so far 

Like you, I'm waiting on something, MASN, but who knows if Dish will pony up. It only carries Washington Nationals games so far, so maybe it simply isn't cost effective, even though D* carries it. So I'm just gonna keep on a askin and one of these days it'll become cost effective, I hope


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Rogueone said:


> HD OTA (Washington DC): WRC-DT, WTTG-DT, WJLA-DT 1&2, WUSA-DT 1&2, WETA-DT 1-4, WBDC-DT 1&2


What, no Baltimore? I get Baltimore all the way out here in Winchester. Of course, that 13 foot antenna may be part of the reason.......


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

levibluewa said:


> You expressed my sentiments exactly. I don't want Voom; Universal HD, distant NY and LA, ............. and National Geographic HD is on my wish list.
> 
> Also still awaiting SD channels Logo and Current. Dish's speed on adding new channels is becoming very annoying...reminds me of my experiences with cable; not good.


I think they are missing the boat on launching KTLA, WPIX, and WWOR in HD, not only for the New York and LA locals but also for the Superstation package. I imagine they'd get a boost in sales on the superstation package if they had KTLA (WB), WPIX (WB), and WWOR (UPN) in HD. It would also give them another advantage over Directv. Why don't they have people thinking of these things??

Instead they spend millions to buy VOOM, a service that failed, then are now charging customers $10 to pay for it while most don't even care about it.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

larrystotler said:


> What, no Baltimore? I get Baltimore all the way out here in Winchester. Of course, that 13 foot antenna may be part of the reason.......


that's a good question, but you're angle to DC also points you towards Baltimore I believe. As for me, I'm more SE of DC right on 95, so I have to look NxNW to see DC stations and I'd have to look NxNE to see Baltimore  so maybe one day I'll try a rotor


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> maybe one day I'll try a rotor


A rotator is a wonderful thing. I have one setting for Harrisburg, one setting for Baltimore, and one setting for Washington (on a very very very good day).


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

derwin0 said:


> A rotator is a wonderful thing. I have one setting for Harrisburg, one setting for Baltimore, and one setting for Washington (on a very very very good day).


Too bad our DVRs don't know how to activate the rotators, however....


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

can't think of any time i'd need to see tv from baltimoron  maybe i could see a different NFL package, but otherwise, I don't think there would be anything I would care about  now, if that meant getting MASN, I'd do it : )


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

srrobinson2 said:


> Too bad our DVRs don't know how to activate the rotators, however....


I have a Channel Master 9521A Infra-red controller for my rotator. I just have the DVR send out a remote control blast to change it to Harrisburg before hand  
I have it sent to detect a "Record input" from the DVR to turn to the "ideal" Harrisburg direction prior to each evenings network programming, since I usually get it all from there.
Baltimore is mostly useful for football, but I'll just turn it before each game I want to watch from there, or if the wife wants to kids to watch something from MPB (since they have PBS Kids, and the Harrisburg PBS is pathetic).


----------

